

Slickmap CSS file to map out sites during design - davidandgoliath
http://astuteo.com/slickmap

======
ivan_ah
Neat. This reminds of a prerequisite charts for university courses[1,2].

_______

[1] <http://www.texample.net/tikz/examples/labs-schema/> [2]
<http://www.texample.net/tikz/examples/prerequisite-chart/>

~~~
davidandgoliath
You've just reminded me of the time I spent parsing through university course
books -- what a nightmare; I have to assume these days they've improved on the
process of 'look up course #, turn to the back of a separate book, dig through
an array of numbers and hope for the best..'

Somehow through it all I ended up in three calculus courses simultaneously and
decided university wasn't for me.

------
lostsock
This is actually from July 2009. Not that it matters all that much as I'm sure
it is still useful but I thought I should point it out.

~~~
davidandgoliath
Sure is! :) Just found out about it earlier today and it'll come in handy for
a site redesign I'm doing, thought I'd spread the word.

------
jgeerts
That's beautiful, also the fact that you think about restful url's beforehand
is a big plus. It's also good to think about the language/terms that you want
to use throughout your application.

------
bunkat
Are site maps still a thing? I don't remember the last time I actually saw
one. Still pretty nice though, lots of other users for this type of chart.

~~~
atlbeer
I'm about to use it for documentation and reference purposes.

It feels like a great tool for that

------
thezilch
Not just "sites;" I can see this being great for some API's topology.

